# Sea Shanties for all my friends!



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

For all my seafarin' brethren I've put together a collection of 30+ traditional sea shanties and songs o' the sea. With not a bummer in the lot. I've put it all together in a RAR file and it includes not just shanties but also the entire soundtrack for the POTC Disneyland ride as well as a sound bite or two.

This is a HUGE file and may take a bit o' time to download but I garrrrunteee you won't be dissapointed. This is the background music I use for part of my haunt.

Shanties RAR

DB


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Thank you Dusza, you're saving me arse it's exactly what we need for our haunt. However you might check your file or recompress, I got 4 songs, one corrupt, and the file is 8 MB right?


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Oooh, thanks catmean. I'll see what I can do to remedy the situation.


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Ran out of time, will fix this evening, sorry for the delay.

DB


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry, Server issues. 
Try These!


Blow the man down

potc full ride audio

Congo River

Yo Ho Ho And A Bottle Of Rum

General Taylor


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

Dusza - 

I LOVE your quote! Didn't know you were a Firefly fan!! 
Jayne rules!!!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Only the first 2 links are working.....

Here's a handful of Piratey songs though - http://www.lissproductions.com/halloween/sounds/Piratey_Songs/




Dusza Beben said:


> Sorry, Server issues.
> Try These!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Dusxa - I would still love a copy of all those Shanties, can you maybe break it up into 2 or 3 smaller RAR files and try again......


----------

